# Bumperdillo question



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

this is for the 2021 Atlas do you think it will also fit the Cross Sport Part Number: 3CN061195ADML
Bumperdillo®
Help protect your bumper from the hustle and bustle of everyday life with Volkswagen's all new Bumperdillo®

Sturdy and self-adhesive, this shield with chrome finish helps provides resistance against scratches and helps protect the paint surfaces of your rear bumper.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

samwoo said:


> this is for the 2021 Atlas do you think it will also fit the Cross Sport Part Number: 3CN061195ADML
> Bumperdillo®
> Help protect your bumper from the hustle and bustle of everyday life with Volkswagen's all new Bumperdillo®
> 
> Sturdy and self-adhesive, this shield with chrome finish helps provides resistance against scratches and helps protect the paint surfaces of your rear bumper.


Unlikely. I was looking into this as well and the horizontal bumper surface on the cross sport is significantly shorter than on the normal Atlas. Going to have to wait for them to put out a model specific one or just go buy some clear PPF to cut or have cut to protect it for now.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

dead0narrivel said:


> Unlikely. I was looking into this as well and the horizontal bumper surface on the cross sport is significantly shorter than on the normal Atlas. Going to have to wait for them to put out a model specific one or just go buy some clear PPF to cut or have cut to protect it for now.


Even on the 2021 Atlas?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

samwoo said:


> Even on the 2021 Atlas?


I was referring to the part number you listed. You can just look at it and see that it's like 2-3" wide when the lift gate is closed. I think my cross sport is only 1-1.5" when the lift gate is closed.

It also doesn't show it as a compatible part when you put the cross sport into accessories site. VW like's to use a lot of interchangeable parts to save on costs, so there is no reason why they wouldn't list the Cross sport as an option on that part number if it did indeed fit. The narrow their market by not listing it for the Cross Sport if it does fit.

It sucks, but their isn't an OEM option right now as far as I know.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

That was the first part I put on my Tiguan and was the first thing I asked for on the Cross Sport. Like mentioned above the is very little room to fit one. I think the best option would be to put a clear bra type cover to protect the paint.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

doesn't fit. the only option currently is the PPF.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> doesn't fit. the only option currently is the PPF.


I just bought a folding 3 wheel bike I would hate to rip up that back deck can you double up on the PPF 2 layers ?


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

samwoo said:


> I just bought a folding 3 wheel bike I would hate to rip up that back deck can you double up on the PPF 2 layers ?


that i don't know. I suppose you could have the whole rear bumper wrapped instead of the small top strip.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Ours on the Cross Sport is much smaller so I'm guessing it has a lower chance of getting scratched. If you really need one you could search Amazon or Ebay and get one of the cheaper rubber ones that a lot of people like and trim it to fit. I personally dislike it but it's an option.

https://www.amazon.com/Dawn-Enterprises-RBP-005-Bumper-Protector/dp/B076X681D6/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2POUT15VBVSWA&dchild=1&keywords=atlas+bumper+protector&qid=1598631193&sprefix=atlas+bumber+%2Caps%2C217&sr=8-3


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

VW just released a PPF kit for the bumper and door handles

Part number: 3CM-061-193

I just picked it up for around $57 or so... not the flashy brushed aluminum but it will do for now.


----------

